# Wheeled  Portable  Fire  Extinguishers



## north star (Apr 2, 2015)

*& * * &*



I have a project to install wheeled, portable fire extinguishers near

some military helicopter landing pads.......Typically,  ...Blackhawks

& UH-47's will potentially be using the landing pads........I will also

be identifying the locations of these extinguishers with paint &

striping ( red ).

Does anyone have the regulations \ guidelines on exactly where to

install these extinguishers ?...............Also, I am not sure as to

the type of hazard these extinguishers will need to be rated for.

Thanks for any input !



*& *  * &*


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 2, 2015)

There are very exacting specs in the military regs for helo pads and portable fire fighting apparatus. Talk to the flight line Officer in charge for guidance. My experience with turbine powered helo's is extinguishing equipment must be rated for kerosene based fuels and sufficient in quantity capacity for knocking down a 10% fuel load dump (civil regs). Last one I was involved with about 6 yrs ago was foam based apparatus, don't remember the rating numbers or quantity, it was pretty big, required two people to move. Good luck.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 2, 2015)

ANSUL Wheeled Fire Extinguishers Product Overview

https://www.ansul.com/en/us/DocMedia/F-2013166.pdf

https://www.ansul.com/en/us/pages/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductDetail=RED+LINE+Wheeled+Units+Dry+Chemical


----------



## north star (Apr 2, 2015)

*+ & + & +*



jdfruit,

Thanks for the input.

I am performing my "Due Diligence" research separate from

the military Flight Line Officer..........If possible, I would like

to have some regulations \ standards to compare to the military'.

No disrespect intended, but they are having difficulties

in providing their standard for this type of installation.

I have read in NFPA 10, that a Class K type hazard [ might ]

resemble this type of installation, but nothing definite [ yet ]

on dimensions, ...placement, ...actual distance to \ from

the pads.



*+ & + & +*


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2015)

Not K class

BC rated , been awhile but they used to use purple k.

As stated the military has set standards


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2015)

May have modernized

http://www.trimax.us/compressed-air-foam-products/30-wheeled-caf/

Do you have any bid specs to go by???


----------



## north star (Apr 3, 2015)

*= = @ = =*





cda,

What I meant to say earlier was, ...NFPA 10 classifies a Class D hazard,

as one that would use the Purple K type extinguisher........Sorry for the

confusion.

I do not have any specs. to go by presently..........The Aviation Command

is being contacted for their input..........Once I have their standards,

then I can move forward with the project.



*= = @ = =*


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like fifty feet or less to the hazard.

Need to know the layout of the landing area. Will it be one pad or multiple.

Plus seems like they would want a few extras somewhere

http://amerex-fire.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/05608-Manual-for-125-150-lb-Stored-Pressure-Wheeled-Fire-Extinguishers-pdf.pdf


----------



## north star (Apr 3, 2015)

*% ~ : ~ %*



There will be multiple landing pads, with one wheeled,

portable fire extinguisher at each.

From where are you getting the 50 ft. dimension ?



*% ~ : ~ %*


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2015)

Amerex

And should be in NFPA 10 also. Not near it till after Easter

Weight issue of moving them


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2015)

Thought I had pasted it

INSTALLATION

Do not place this extinguisher close to a potential fire hazard. Amerex recommends location no less than a 50 foot distance from the hazard while leaving an unobstructed access. Avoid placing it in an extremely hot or cold place. The operational temperature range for this extinguisher is -65o to +120oF (-54o to +49oC). The extinguisher should be adequately protected if temperatures outside of this range are anticipated. Keep the extinguisher clean and free from dirt, ice, chemicals and any contaminants which may interfere with its proper operation. Do not functionally test this fire extinguisher. (Testing or any use may cause the extinguisher to gradually lose pressure and become ineffective.)

Page 2

http://amerex-fire.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/05608-Manual-for-125-150-lb-Stored-Pressure-Wheeled-Fire-Extinguishers-pdf.pdf


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2015)

San Diego uses 75 feet

Page 6

http://www.sandiego.gov/fire/pdf/extinguishers.pdf

Would look to nfpa 10 and Feds may have their own spec


----------



## north star (Apr 3, 2015)

*& ~ & ~ &*

Recv'd a military regulation regarding Airfields \ Helipads \ Heliports.

From the Army Aviation Command, ...Technical manual TM 5-330,

TM 5-803-4,  and TM 5-823-4........These manuals refer back to

NFPA 10.

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## cda (Apr 3, 2015)

north star said:
			
		

> *& ~ & ~ &*Recv'd a military regulation regarding Airfields \ Helipads \ Heliports.
> 
> From the Army Aviation Command, ...Technical manual TM 5-330,
> 
> ...


Thought that would be the case

Sorry no access till after Easter


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 3, 2015)

> Does anyone have the regulations \ guidelines on exactly where to install these extinguishers ?...............Also, I am not sure as to the type of hazard these extinguishers will need to be rated for.


Most likely looking at a “B” or substitution of AFFF or FFFP for the “B” rating as explained in NFPA 10 Annex G & H

NFPA 10, 2013 Edition

6.3.3.2 Where wheeled fire extinguishers of 125 lb (56.7 kg) agent capacity or larger are installed or positioned for obstacle, gravity/three-dimensional, or pressure fire hazards, the actual travel distance to hazard shall not exceed 100 ft (30.5 m) unless otherwise specified. (See 5.6.1.)


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 13, 2015)

You might also speak with CALFIRE, I did a flight line for their Helos a few years back. They have similar situations.

Also LA City FD's flight operations center.


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2015)

Nfpa 402??

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2015_17.pdf


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2015)

*& + + + &*



Thanks to all for the input !

Our team received a response back from the Aviation Command

stating that they could not find a specific standard or Mil-Reg to

apply to this project.........We will go with an un-dimensioned

drawing that they supplied.



*& + + + &*


----------

